# eye dilation and breastfeeding? I need answers!



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

I had an emergency eye appointment this morning due to symptoms that could indicate a retinal detachment (I have eye conditions that predispose me to this). I tried beforehand to find out if the eye drops they would use to dilate my pupils would be excreted in my breastmilk and/or harmful for my 2 month old but none of the doctors/nurses I called had any definitive answers (read: they were pulling suggestions out their behinds). Sigh.

Does anyone have a copy of Dr Hale's book or some other breastfeeding-and-medications reference and can tell me if MADRYACIL 1% is considered harmful for a breastfeeding infant?

Thanks!

P.S. One of the suggestions was to "pump and dump" but my supply is currently so low my pump doesn't get anything, though my baby does when he nurses.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry, my copy of Hale's is at home and I am not.

If it is tropicamide (I belive it is but please double check), there is info here:
http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/si...IcOeqo:1:BASIC

You can also search Dr Hale's forum here:
http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/lact/medi...orumspage.html

I just did - summary for tropicamide: no specific research however, due to low dosage used + fast metabolism out of blood there is probably no problem. Dr Hale "doubt its really a big problem for a breastfeeding infant." Plus this drug is sometimes used in infants. Waiting a few hours before breastfeeding if you were worried would completely eliminate any cause for concern.

(Pumping and dumping basically makes no difference. It's only really helpful to maintain supply/for comfort/reduce risk of engorgement or plugged ducts while waiting for the drug to clear the system.)


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

PS Hope your eye is fine!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I bfed after having mine done with both kids no issues either time. Never even thought about it being an issue since it was just a tiny drop in the eye by the time it gets to the rest of the system the amount has to be microscopic.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks to you both! Sorry it took so long to reply. I couldn't get back on the computer for a bit to check for responses. I ended up waiting 24 hours to bf. It's nice to know it was completely out of my system by then. Heba that was great info, thank you! And yes, my eye is fine, thank goodness.


----------

